# Hinge door stop



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I have never had a problem using hinge pin stops. Remember they do rotate even when installed.. Is your pin riding back up out of the hinge?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Hinge mounted door stops usually come with a clear plastic sleeve (like a bushing) that you slide onto the hinge pin before putting it back in. Perhaps you lost this while taking it out of the package?


----------



## fred2007 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Duh!*

thanks!!! -- no instructions on the bag and not one set of DIY hinge door stop instructions on the web mentioned this sleeve so I didn't see what I wasn't looking for. Job done.:thumbup:


----------

